# [VBA] Wert aus Excel > Rechteck in PPT zeichnen



## cocoon (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich, anhand von bestimmten Werten aus Excel in PPT Formen (Rechteck, Pfeil usw.) zu zeichnen? In Excel sollen vier Werte eingegeben werden und dann automatisiert Diagramme für Präsentationen erstellt werden.
Die Standardzeichenformen genügen; wesentlich ist eine relative Positionierung anhand der eingegebenen Werte. Die Mathematik kann ich selber; mir fehlt lediglich das VBA-Wissen bzw. eine gute -Referenz.

Danke für Eure Hilfe..


----------

